# pkg_upgrade caused Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale"



## aspoon (May 14, 2013)

Hi,

I ran `pkg_upgrade -a` (from sysutils/bsdadminscripts) on a 9.0-RELEASE-p7 amd64, and afterwards majority of the updated packages caused error when executed, for example:


```
/usr/local/bin/bash: Undefined symbol "_ThreadRuneLocale"
```

I read online that others have had problems when building or updating the OS itself from 9.0 to 9.1 due to not having thread local storage enabled in 9.0 libraries, but nothing on ports or packages.

I am just wondering what my options are to restore the system to a relatively healthy state.  I realize that pkg_upgrade(1) had made backup of packages (as .tbz) to /usr/ports/packages/pkg_upgrade-backup. If restoring the backups is an option, what is a proper or decent way to restore them?

Thanks in advance!

Alvin


----------



## cpm@ (May 14, 2013)

FreeBSD 9.0 reached EOL (End-Of-Life) on March 31, 2013. Please, upgrade your system to 9.1.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 15, 2013)

Search the forums for "_ThreadRuneLocale" instead of starting another topic.


----------



## aspoon (May 15, 2013)

cpu82 said:
			
		

> FreeBSD 9.0 reached EOL (End-Of-Life) on March 31, 2013. Please, upgrade your system to 9.1.


9.0-RELEASE, possibly.  But 9.0-RELEASE-*p7* (security update via freebsd-update) should not be EOL.



			
				DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Search the forums for "_ThreadRuneLocale" instead of starting another topic.


The other threads are about problems with rebuilding world from 9.0 to 9.1, or recompiling pkg after upgrading from 9.0 to 9.1.  I'm looking for some insight to my options, like:

This is how you can restore from the pkg_upgrade backups without breaking dependencies.
I can only fix it by rebuilding my packages from ports instead of using pkg_upgrade.
I have no choice but to upgrade to 9.1.  Things will fall into places after the upgrade.

Thanks!

Alvin


----------



## kpa (May 15, 2013)

aspoon said:
			
		

> 9.0-RELEASE, possibly.  But 9.0-RELEASE-*p7* (security update via freebsd-update) should not be EOL.
> 
> 
> The other threads are about problems with rebuilding world from 9.0 to 9.1, or recompiling pkg after upgrading from 9.0 to 9.1.  I'm looking for some insight to my options, like:
> ...



Support for a particular version of FreeBSD is determined by the major and minor version numbers, the patchlevel is not taken into account. 9.0-RELEASE-p7 is no longer supported simply because the branch that was used for pushing out the security/errata fixes (RELENG_9_0) is no longer receiving any updates.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html


----------



## aspoon (May 15, 2013)

I know I shouldn't complain about a great piece of free software like FreeBSD, but a 3-month window for an upgrade-or-else (Dec 2012 for 9.1-RELEASE to Mar 2013 for 9.0-RELEASE EOL)?  I know it's been the general practice for normal, non-extended support.  But it also makes it so much harder to promote the use of FreeBSD for the uninitiated from a more practical perspective.

With that said, I've taken the `freebsd-update upgrade -r 9.1-RELEASE` route.  Hopefully it'll go smoothly.


----------



## kpa (May 15, 2013)

9.0 was a bit special release like all the X.0 releases have been. It was expected that it would have a shorter lifespan than the following releases in the same series. The reason is that the X.0 releases are less well tested code being almost a straight copy from the HEAD branch from the same time period.


----------



## chatwizrd (May 15, 2013)

I wouldn*'*t mind FreeBSD having a LTS branch like Ubuntu does. That would be nice.


----------



## kpa (May 15, 2013)

The X.1 releases have been the longer supported ones in general. The problem is really that there's not enough manpower to backport security and other fixes to older releases like in Ubuntu LTS.


----------

